
Navy Debates 355 Fleet; but Armed Robo-Ships Are Still Years Away - smacktoward
https://breakingdefense.com/2020/01/navy-debates-355-fleet-armed-robo-ships-years-away/
======
quattrofan
Running an empire is expensive and ultimately self destructive

